Ask HN: What frustrates you most about remote job sites ? - boghy8823
======
doganugurlu
Are you working on one? :)

~~~
boghy8823
Why would I, there are tons already out there. The thing that frustrates me
the most is that they all have more or less job offers from the same
companies..

